# Soap mold/ cutter



## Deana73 (May 18, 2013)

I saw lots of nicely perfect cut soap. Do you use an individual mold like silicon ( it s rather expensive) or wood mold and cut them individually? I cut them individually but i just cant get a nice shape or similar weight of soap. May i know where can i but those molds? Or cutter?


----------



## mel z (May 18, 2013)

This one is newly on the market, but pricey:

http://www.essentialdepot.com/servlet/the-Soap-Cutters/Categories

The big name one:

http://www.forcraftssake.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=

Everyone likes this man's cutters:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/budhaffner?ref=pr_shop_more

Or you can go for the various flat molds that have lines built in for cutting, Brambleberry has a nice wooden one, WSP has small plastic ones, ebay has every variety of soap cutter you can imagine. You can also just cut one bar at a time from the loaf with a miter box or the various metal or plastic miter boxes made just for soaping. 

There are more, but that's all I've got off the top of my head.


----------



## Hazel (May 18, 2013)

Two of my wooden molds have a slot cut into one end for me to cut the same size bars. I'm not quite happy with where the slots were cut because I prefer my soaps to be slightly wider. 

You can also find soap miter boxes like these shown on NDA online and possibly in a hardware store.

http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/soap-soap-making-accessories-c-6_142.html

You might find these discussions helpful. 

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f11/soapies-soap-cutter-14098/
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f11/cutting-crooked-soap-32634/

People have mentioned using cheese cutters like this example.

People have mentioned buying soap cutters from these sites.

http://www.soapequipment.com/

http://www.forcraftssake.com/shop/

I noticed for craftssake is still only showing "any cutter taking longer than 10 business days" on the site. Take that with a grain of salt. The last I heard it was taking 5-6 weeks for them for them to fill cutter orders. You might want to ask about delivery time if you decide to order from them.

You can make your own cutter if you're handy or know someone who is handy. I thought this video looked easy and I thought I could probably even make it, too.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftPAj3m0A6k[/ame]


eta: I just saw mel z had posted some of the same info. I was a little slow at writing my reply.


----------



## soap_bubbles (May 19, 2013)

How are Bud's molds and cutters? I know he has glowing reviews here for his cutters and I am just wondering about if anyone has purchased molds crafted by him?


----------



## lsg (May 19, 2013)

This was my first log and bar cutter


----------



## soapmaker4 (May 19, 2013)

I use a mitre bhox from Home Depot


----------



## Deana73 (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the link- they all look good but shippinh will cost a lot. I guess i need to ask mu dad to make them for me. May i know what is a good standard size of soap?


----------



## Deana73 (May 19, 2013)

Lsg, may i know what is the size of your cutter? Are u using wire to cut the soap?


----------



## lsg (May 19, 2013)

Yes, it is a wire cutter. Do you need to know the dimensions of the cutter or the size of the bar? I have it set to cut a 1" thick bar. The dimensions of the cutter are 9 3/4" long, the opening is 1 3/4" deep from the floor and 3 1/4" wide. The wire runs through little holes at the top of each side and down to a wood screw on each side. You can tighten the wire by tightening the screws. Hope that helps.

The deeper cutter is used to cut logs from a slab.


----------



## Deana73 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks i understand now how u use it. I think this my dad can help to make.


----------

